# Why does no one trim tails!?



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I am baffled by this. I worked in a grooming shop as an assistant for a short time and was amazed by the fact that no tails were trimmed. The groomers would groom the entire dog and then leave the tail untouched. Why groom 90% of the dog and then leave 10% undone? Then I started to see why- every owner I've come across doesn't want their dog's tail trimmed and in fact seem shocked when someone suggests it. To me the groom doesn't look complete or balanced. I always have to TELL groomers to neaten their tails and make it symmetrical with their head.

I thought of this because I was just reading on a Maltese forum where they were talking about trimming tails and how they would never allow it. One person's dog's tail did get trimmed and she said she'd never go back to that groomer. 

The most extreme case that I've seen was a breeder's dog (a Shih Tzu). The dog was shaved head to toe and I mean literally the dog's face was shaved, his ears were shaved, those are normally NOT done. And then she had a tail so long that it dragged on the floor. 

Not long ago I was waiting in the vet's office and their was a lady waiting to pick up her little dog. I think it was a Maltese. Anyway, she said she was nervous about what the dog would look like because, then she whispered "the last time the groomer trimmed her tail". Oh the shock and horror! Can someone please explain this phenomena to me? Is the tail length like a trophy or something?

This is the best picture I have of Gingerbread with his tail trimmed:


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

It seems like it varies by area. I've heard a lot of people talk about having clients that don't want tails or ears touched, but we only have a couple like that that I can think of. And most of those still want it trimmed occasionally, thankfully. It looks so silly if it's all out of proportion. Now I'd be rather annoyed if someone cut my dog's tail.. but being a Papillon in full coat, it is supposed to be long.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I always trim the tail, even if it's just a teeny bit to take off the fried hair, unless the parents ask me not to. It just makes sense! Why would I neaten everything else up and leave the tail all straggly?


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

When I had my Lhasa I never allowed a groomer to touch his tail or ears....I had FAR too many chop the crap out of them! >.<

But I did trim them once we were home, but I knew how I liked them! His tail and ears were his crown and glory...and there were quite a few groomers that I either didnt go to or didnt go back to because of them 1. telling me strait up that they would NOT not touch his ears/tail or 2. because of them touching them after being told/asked NOT to!

This is how he normally came back from a good groomer looking:


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

The nail thing bugs me too. I can't understand why you wouldn't keep them nice and short, it looks so much better. Funny thing is, most GSD's and rotties I meet actually have nicely trimmed nails, and the little toy dogs and terriers don't. You'd think they would be the easiest to handle and trim. Bugs me. I check my dogs' nails every time I pick them up, and cut them right back to the nerve whenever I noticed that have grown slightly, which is about once or twice a week.

As for the tail trim, I used to leave my maltese x poodle's tail as well, because it was a nice cut. When it got too long I asked for it to be trimmed the same length as the rest of her body, but she is long and leggy and lean, so she looks a bit ratty like that, so I think I would prefer for the tail to be left a bit longer.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Shrugs* I like the look of long froofy tails and big silky ears. I usually just have them clean the tail and ears up but leave them the length that they are. This is how she came back looking today.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I guess A LOT of people like the look of long tails. LoMD13- your girl is really cute! I personally think shorter ears and tails make dogs look more puppylike.



abi88 said:


> ...His tail and ears were his crown and glory...


That must be what a lot of people think. I still don't understand. lol


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

luvntzus said:


> That must be what a lot of people think. I still don't understand. lol


Im not really surprised, I grew up being the only one who felt that way!LOL Even at 12 I was the one who had to tell the groomer exactly how Beau was to be groomed and how NOT to touch his ears or tail, other wise it wouldnt be told!LOL

This is my sister's Lhasa(now 15):











And Beauregard(r.i.p.):










and them together!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

tails are ALWAYS trimmed here, nothing looks worse than a nub with 5 inches of hair growing out of the end.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

abi88 said:


> Im not really surprised, I grew up being the only one who felt that way!LOL Even at 12 I was the one who had to tell the groomer exactly how Beau was to be groomed and how NOT to touch his ears or tail, other wise it wouldnt be told!LOL
> 
> This is my sister's Lhasa(now 15):
> 
> ...


I like the ear length about halfway between your sister's Lhasa and Beauregard's. I can't stand the look of SHAVED ears! 

Edited- I think I just had an epiphany! To me, my Shih Tzu's top knots are their crowning glory. I would be upset beyond words if a groomer trimmed them off. Light bulb. lol


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

luvntzus said:


> I like the ear length about halfway between your sister's Lhasa and Beauregard's. *I can't stand the look of SHAVED ears!*


HAHA, Neither can I!  My grandparent's had a Lhasa who they had trimmed to be like "jaw length" she looked......cute I guess....But I loved Beauregard's ears and tail...and now of course with having lost him at 14 I will never think of it as being a bad thing!


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

luvntzus said:


> I like the ear length about halfway between your sister's Lhasa and Beauregard's. I can't stand the look of SHAVED ears!


I get my poodle x's ears shaved the same length as the rest of her body. The first time I went to the groomer they left her ears long, so she looked very poodle-like. I hated it, have gotten them shaved since. She looks like a puppy, which I prefer over the poodle-look.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

My mom is so picky about her dog's tail, but she does want it trimmed - she just wants it cut right. She gets upset if her Westie comes home with a closely shaved tail - she loves the "carrot tail" look, and many groomers don't get that right.

I'm glad all my dog ever needs is a nail trim. =P Though I can never get her nails short enough. Apparently getting them cut every 3 weeks or so is not enough to make the quick recede, and I really can't afford to get them cut more often than that.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

wishiwas said:


> It seems like it varies by area. I've heard a lot of people talk about having clients that don't want tails or ears touched, but we only have a couple like that that I can think of. And most of those still want it trimmed occasionally, thankfully. It looks so silly if it's all out of proportion. Now I'd be rather annoyed if someone cut my dog's tail.. but being a Papillon in full coat, it is supposed to be long.


I actually have papillons and trim up Rose's tail every month. If I don't hers drags the ground. I cut about an inch of length off every month or two.


----------



## wishiwas (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd take the thinning shears to his tail or something if it ever got long enough to drag the ground when curled over his back. I couldn't stand a constantly dirty nasty tail. I don't think it will though.. it seems to have stopped getting longer at right about the same length as his daddy's. But the few client Paps we have tend to want everything trimmed up real good. Still makes me cringe to cut a Pap's ears.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

wishiwas said:


> I'd take the thinning shears to his tail or something if it ever got long enough to drag the ground when curled over his back. I couldn't stand a constantly dirty nasty tail. I don't think it will though.. it seems to have stopped getting longer at right about the same length as his daddy's. But the few client Paps we have tend to want everything trimmed up real good. Still makes me cringe to cut a Pap's ears.


Ewww yes. I do a pretty traditional groom on all of ours. Rose just has an abnormally long tail.


DSC_0305 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------

